# The shark is under the boat...again.



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Well the sequel is just about ready to be released. She has changed her lawyer, big bucks this time, and she wants to take another whack at the custody pinata. "Oh please Money, I mean Mommy, buy me a lawyer."

I cannot tell you how sick I am of this entire process. Just go before the judge again, and again, and again until you get the result that you want; or at least have the satisfaction of spending the other party into oblivion. Welcome to American Justice.

My attorney was right. I am going to have to get a judgment for child support against her in order to "shut her up". She still hasn't gotten a job, or even looked for a place to live. Nice, but somehow she feels up for the job of parent.

In my opinion, the hardest part of being a parent is being an effective role model. What my stbx needs is a friggin kitten. She thinks her children are there to make her "feel good". The truth is love is about giving and not so much about getting. At 40 I would think that even a selfish rich girl would have figured that out, but then again she's always been a bit of a slow learner. 

Let us walk further along the road of pain my Dear. I'll be more than happy to keep your company awhile longer. I wouldn't miss it for the world.

LIL


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry the torture is still going on, Lastinline. I know how it is. The lawyers are benefiting most from my divorce too.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

What is tragic and just plain wrong is that you are absolutely right LIL. This isn't about her fighting for her right to parent her children. This is about her fighting to beat you. It has no place and serves no beneficial purpose for anyone, particularly the kids.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Lastinline,

Boy, do I sympathize. Keep loving your kids and there will be a payback, the kids know.

I made the mistake of falling in love with a girl with rich parents before I knew they were rich, she was well educated, didn't use cosmetics, wore inexpensive clothes, didn't have a car. We lived pretty simply while I was a student and she worked as an associate editor.

I should have figured out I was in trouble when I saw her parents' house. Two years later I was told there were two hundred people sitting in the living room and nearby hallway during our wedding. The folding chairs were small, but the guests were there.

It was only after we had kids she decided there was no limit to what they were entitled to, visiting children called our playroom "The Toy Store". She spent money like crazy making sure they had clothes that were cool.

She was a SAHM, I was a reasonably well paid programmer but I couldn't keep up, she spent my money first, her money hardly ever.
I'd tell you the terms she wanted when we divorced, but you're as likely to believe them as you are to believe two hundred seated guests.

Since graduating college and saying goodbye to mom's credit cards, my kids are much closer to me despite her money, both work hard, and spend like me. The closeness and love is worth every penny. 

Her attorney, a SW CT shark had photos on her "me" wall with folks making millions - this in 1984 - I recognized all too many entertainment and sports stars. My attorney worked for a local charity.

Good luck,


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

LIL -

I'm right there with you. Hang in there. My stb-xw is on her 3rd attorney. Unfortunately for her, the example she has set for our children since last October has done nothing but damage their view of her. Specifically, they feel neglected when they stay with her and feel "she doesn't listen" and gets angry at the drop of a hat.

She's using them as leverage. Plain and simple. It's almost been a year and she still hasn't found employment either. All the while spending her volunteer hours at various functions that the kids don't care for. It's all a sham. It's all just to make her look good to other adults.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

She's still in the house?


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

No Atholk, she left on the 1st of September. Oh, I almost forgot to mention that she completely trashed the house and basically looted all of the major appliances. I guess one has to do something to occupy themselves when they have three weeks and three days to kill. Hmmph, and they just served me at my clinic and told me not to come home. No bias here. 

I wish I could post pictures to this page so you could witness the "horror" she left me. We were in court today on an ex parte basis, but we couldn't seem to get all of the monkeys together under 1 tent, so the issue was pushed until next month.

I filled 5 green trash cans putting my back and front yard back together this weekend. She took a friggin rock to the kids bath tub, left hateful messages, and friggin trashed the house, and because all of the attorneys couldn't be present at the same time, nothing friggin happened along the lines of assigning damages to her, or having my kids property returned.

The system is dangerously flawed. I am grateful to God that I have my children, but something seriously needs to be done to address the abomination that is family court. Now we live on the same street. This week should be interesting.

LIL


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

lastinline said:


> I wish I could post pictures to this page so you could witness the "horror" she left me. We were in court today on an ex parte basis, but we couldn't seem to get all of the monkeys toegther under 1 tent, so the issue was pushed until next month.
> LIL


This sounds awful! You can post photos if you want. Put them on the Picasso site or Photo Bucket. Make your own photo documentary! Then put the links on here. As bad as my situation is, it hasn't gotten that bad yet. I'll count my blessings!


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Good grief. She's dangerously unstable. :-(

Please tell me there's a police report that covered the damage to the house.

She needs a RO against her. I believe she is a danger to both you and the children.

It's awful just reading about all this. I can't imagine living it.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

No Atholk, I can't seem to draw the RO. I have been emphatically ensured that she does not represent an actual physical threat to me or my family. Phew, and for a moment I was worried.

I still can't get her to return my mail keys or garage door openers. Hey, does anyone on TAM know how to frequency "re-key" a garage door? 

I actually like my house better without tv's. I guess that's one upside to this whole twisted affair. Another upside is I believe my divorce is final. I've been told such by reliable legal sources, but I have as yet to confirm it online.

She continues to dig a deeper hole for herself from a custody perspective. Her "beloved mother" dropped the "B" word on my 11 year-old daughter this weekend, because she was upset that my ex's mom's boyfriend put a beer on her. Go figure? Who are these friggin people?


LIL


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

lastinline said:


> I still can't get her to return my mail keys or garage door openers. Hey, does anyone on TAM know how to frequency "re-key" a garage door?


Usually you can buy a replacement remote and then there's a frequency reset button on the garage door opener itself. Often there's a little set of instructions on the door opener. Otherwise just push and fiddle to get it reset.

Usually you push hold the reset button down for 5 or so seconds to clear all the codes. Then it's pushing the button again while you also use the remote to have it learn the new signal.


----------



## wmmaria (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, the sooner it's over with the better so you both can move on with your lives.


----------



## Lostandconfused (Jul 6, 2009)

Funny (not the hahah kind btw) how divorce ugliness can cure any leftover love for the x syndrome. [sigh] I'm so sorry you're going through all of this.

I'll keep praying for strength, peace of mind, and wisdom.

Just my $0.02.
Lost


----------

